# Looking for H1B visa sponsor-er or who can help me to get H1B visa for testing relat



## debesh.visa2014 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi All,

I am looking for H1B sponsor-er or any one who can help me or guide me to get H1B visa for testing related jobs.

I am currently working in India as a Software test engineer in SIP/VoIP testing and mobile application testing domain.

Regards,
Deb


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

So is most of India and China


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Your job description doesn't look like anything an American can't do...
That would be the first criteria of anyone looking to employ anyone from outside the US.


----------

